
Joist lays off 60 employees as company relocates to San Francisco - Element_
http://betakit.com/joist-lays-off-60-employees-as-company-relocates-to-san-francisco/
======
tomheedy
Yeah there were actually closer to 80 layed off. As well the quote about 95 of
their customers are in the US is false. A very small percentage of the joist
market place actually is in US. The initial expansion into san jose was closed
down recently because there were not enough leads.

